# إستفسآر عن موآد هندسة الاتصآلآت



## r7aaal1 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلآم عليكم ..~
آسعد الله آوقآتكم واتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير ../

الله لايهينكم ممكن المواد الي يدرسها طلاب هندسة الاتصالات .؟؟
ويعطيكم العآفيه ..


----------



## كونى عائشة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المواد التى يدرسها طالب الاتصالات هى كل ما يخص الاتصالات سواء كانت مواد اساسية او مواد مساعدة
(طبعا هذه المواد ممكن تختلف ولكن اختلاف بسيط بختلاف الكلية)

المواد الاساسية مثل

communication system (انظمة اتصالات)
digital communication (اتصالات رقمية)
telephone engineering (تليفونات)
antennas (هوائيات)
satellite (الاقمار الصناعية) 
network (شبكات)
gsm
wirles 
control (تحكم)
electromagnetic field (مجالات كهرومغناطيسية)
electromagnetic wave (موجات كهرومغناطيسية)
radar

ولو كان القسم اتصالات والكترونيات سوف يكون هناك مواد electronics 1&2&3 
وlogic circuites ومواد مشابهة

اما المواد الفرعية التى معظمها يكون مشترك بين جميع الاقسام

رياضيات
لغة برمجة
اقتصاد هندسى و تنظيم مشروعات وهكذا........
microprocessor & microcontroller

هذا ما تذكرته من المواد


----------



## maem (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله يا م.أميرة تمام كدة
بس ممكن اضيف :
1. Advanced Communications الاتصالات المتقدمة و دي من اول ال GSM (2G) الي ال 4G زي WiMAX او Lte او UMB 
2. VLSI و دي electronics بس متقدمة الي حد كبير
3. و في كمان مواد اضافية من قسم ميكانيكا و دي علي حسب الكلية زي Thermo و Fluid 
4. Acoustics و دي علم الصوتيات مهمة للاتصالات و للكهرباء بصفة عامة

و اي خدمة يا م.احمد


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*الخطه الدارسية لهندسه الاتصالات*

السلام عليكم :

الملف المرفق هو عباره عن الخطه الدراسيه لتكنولوجيا هندسة الاتصالات ، لاحدى الجامعات التقنيه في فلسطين ( البوليتكنك).
وفيها اسماء المساقات والمواد لكل السنوات الدراسية بالعربي والانجليزي.

بتمنى تستفيد منها .:56:


----------



## ابوالبراء البغدادي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

وحتى درسنا كهربائية اضافة الى ما ذكر


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مواد الكهرباء مضافه الى الملف المرفق اللي ادرجته انا . يعني الملف المرفق السابق قيه كل الخطه كامله


----------

